# OT: Keena Payton (Portland Community College)



## pdx_streetballer (Nov 27, 2004)

*Keena Payton (Portland Community College)*

Anybody know much about this young kid? or Have you seen him play? 


All i know about him is that he went to Skyline high school. Other then that thats all. But you think with a name like keena payton (Gary payton's younger brother of the Boston Celtics now) that he would be going to some top name school insted of a semi large college like PCC.

But good thing though PCC lost to my older brothers college Lower Columbia College in thier annual Red Devil Classic last night 82-72 that they hold every year at the start of there season in Longview Washington. I was there at the game. Me and my Dad go to LCC's basketball games every year quit fun  

from what i could tell though keena payton only had like 15 points if not even that many maybe a little less then 15 points.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I just got to watch Brandon Payton play for the Reign this weekend, let me tell you genetics isn't everything.


----------

